# Reccomendations for media for growing emersed plants



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello:
I am wanting to grow some of my plants (crypts mainly) emersed, and would like to know what sort of medium different folks are using....
Has anyone used New Zealand Sphagnum moss? and is it enough or does one need to supplement it?
thanks for your input
david


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi killiedave57,

Sphagnum moss is good for water retention but basically has no nutrients. I like to use Miracle-Gro Potting Mix (not organic) which has sufficient nutrients for 3+ months. Typically I top with a thin (1/8") layer of montmorillonite clay (Wal-mart "Special Kitty" cat litter - the cheapest on the shelf). The reason I "top" the potting mix is to reduce the growth of fungi and algae.


----------



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks Roy for the tips..
will give it a try...
much appreciated
david


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Or (used) ADA amazonia, succes almost guaranteed!


----------



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

Johan"
I would love to use some ada but It is very difficult to find..
would love to know a source for it on the east coast of the US...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

Regrettably my experiences of trying ADA Aquasoil in emersed culture was not as positive as Yo-han's; after about four months it had lost the grain structure and pretty much turned to mud.


----------



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

Roy:
I stopped at wallyworld yesterday and picked up the potting soil, and kitty litter, as suggested...
I was curious.... what about topping the kitty litter with some #3 gravel???
or using the gravel instead of kitty litter.....
I guess I am not trying to reinvent, rather curious as to alternatives or if you have tried this and your results.

I am not sure if you mentioned lighting for this sort of thing in previous threads..

thanks
david


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi David,

Here are some of the reasons that I use the montmorillonite clay (Special Kitty) as the topping layer:

1) It stays moist, gravel drys out.
2) It is 'lighter' than the potting soil, so it does not sink into the soil as gravel would.
3) It absorbs nutrients making the nutrients available to the plant roots, gravel is inert.
4) It is light colored, making it easier for me to spot algae that attempts to grow on the substrate surface.

For light I use standard, inexpensive shop lights with 2X 40 watt daylight (6500K) lamps in each.

Here is a link to a thread about my emersed set-up!


----------



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you Roy!
I beleive I did go to your clubs site some time ago, and some of what you are saying is kind of reminding me of things I've read.

your little greenhouses are a fabulous idea,, being a long time orchid grower, I have always been into these diy ideas for growing seedlings, or plants out of "flask" and such.

Do you ever come east? If you ever come out this way, maybe our local club could inspire you into giving a lecture on these growing methods...

david


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Dave,

I'm always glad to share ideas. 

I'm not into 'farming' aquatic plants but I do grow and maintain several of the harder to find species for future 'scapes. Also, as the Horticulture Awards Program chairperson for GSAS I occasionally provide plants for members.

I don't travel much anymore; I retired early several, several years ago. When I was an account manager I traveled a lot nationally and internationally visiting customer locations and doing presentations for Costco, Boeing, Starbucks, and other corporations.


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

killiedave57 said:


> Hello:
> I am wanting to grow some of my plants (crypts mainly) emersed, and would like to know what sort of medium different folks are using....
> Has anyone used New Zealand Sphagnum moss? and is it enough or does one need to supplement it?
> thanks for your input
> david


There's a lot of threads about growing emersed Crypts. There are all sorts of substrates you may use, but as a general rule of thumb, you should consider whether or not your Crypt is a "Black-water" species or not. The difference being blackwater Crypts are typically grown in leaf mould, whereas other Crypts should do well in a variety of substrates. Rather than regurgitating what has already been discussed extensively, I'd like to simply point out that when using soil, it is beneficial to mix in some sand for healthier root growth and to prevent compaction of the soil. Also, if you are growing your Crypts in pots, filling the edges with some strands of moss may be preferable to a layer of grit, since moss produces natural algaecides and fungicides, is more aesthetically pleasing, (imho), and you will get the chance to see not only your Crypts, but your mosses, (and liverworts), develop into their emersed forms as well! That being said, one of the main benefits of growing aquatic plants emersed is avoiding the algal problems you may face in your aquariums, so I wouldn't worry about it too much


----------

